# Solved: AVG Email Scanner



## FiddlerMig

I have newly installed AVG Internet Security , and I am unable to activate Email scanner. 

Thanks .


----------



## Old Rich

What email client are you using?


----------



## FiddlerMig

Hello Simpswr, 
I am using Outlook Express. 

Thanks.


----------



## FiddlerMig

Hi Simpswr

I am using Outlook Express. 

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich

What happens when you turn mail scanning on?


----------



## FiddlerMig

Hi Simps, 
In the AVG control centre, it shows all the components are functional exept the email scanner. 
I click on it to try to find out how to activate it but nothing happens. It just says, component is not active.


----------



## Benny Bumble

Hi, When you right clik the little globe in the notification area, Has the provider been paused? If so is the "resume provider" button available?
Ben


----------



## FiddlerMig

Benny Bumble said:


> Hi, When you right clik the little globe in the notification area, Has the provider been paused? If so is the "resume provider" button available?
> Ben


The AVG centre shows all the components active except Email scanner .

Nothing happens when I right click on the Email scanner icon. wich is a magnifying glass, and an envelope, not a globe.

No notification or anything to say the provider has been paused.

Thanks.


----------



## hewee

Open the control center and click on the Email scanner.
Now there should be a Activate and Properties buttin on the lower right.
Click then Activate and it should change the Email scanner from red to blue.
The Email scanner should also say "Email scanner is fully functional"
It can still be blue but say "No plug-in is active"
So click on Properties and when the Properties comes up you should see the plug-in tab.
Now go down and make sure the "Ignore plug-in status" box is unchecked. Then click apply and then click OK.
Then it mayturn red again so click Activate button.

The Email scanner should also say "Email scanner is fully functional" when all is working right.


----------



## FiddlerMig

hewee said:


> Open the control center and click on the Email scanner.
> Now there should be a Activate and Properties buttin on the lower right.
> Click then Activate and it should change the Email scanner from red to blue.
> The Email scanner should also say "Email scanner is fully functional"
> It can still be blue but say "No plug-in is active"
> So click on Properties and when the Properties comes up you should see the plug-in tab.
> Now go down and make sure the "Ignore plug-in status" box is unchecked. Then click apply and then click OK.
> Then it mayturn red again so click Activate button.
> 
> The Email scanner should also say "Email scanner is fully functional" when all is working right.


Thanks Hewee, 
But there is no activate properties button on the lower right or anywhere .

It is just as I say, Email scanner not activated, nothing happens if I click on the icon , left or right.


----------



## Benny Bumble

Hi Fiddler, My mistake, I miss-read your AVG! Mine is Avast. Sorry about that! Mine has a little globe in the notification area.
Ben


----------



## hewee

Is the plugin disabled? If it is then you will not see the Activate.
Here is the plugin tab and the email scanner with the setting on each high lighted.
So look to see if your plugin tab looks like mine. Then you should see the the Activate button.


----------



## FiddlerMig

Benny Bumble said:


> Hi Fiddler, My mistake, I miss-read your AVG! Mine is Avast. Sorry about that! Mine has a little globe in the notification area.
> Ben


No worries Benny Bumble, thanks for trying to help out. :up:

I am looking through Hewee's reply, seems like he has the answer. I thought it might be something to do with the plug in.


----------



## FiddlerMig

hewee said:


> Is the plugin disabled? If it is then you will not see the Activate.
> Here is the plugin tab and the email scanner with the setting on each high lighted.
> So look to see if your plugin tab looks like mine. Then you should see the the Activate button.


Thanks Hewee, 
But I think you have illustrated the AVG Free version with the personal email scanner.

I have installed the AVG Internet Security 8.0, and the thumbnail illustrations you have shown here are not quite the same. If only I knew how to show you what mine looks like. 
All the components are fully functional exept the email scanner , which has a little red square with a white cross in the middle. all the rest have a green box with a tick.

There is no activation button in the menu , but I have now noticed says there are currently no plug-ins installed !
how do get the plug-in ?

The Anti-Spam component is active , but perhaps because I have just installed Internet Security 8.0, the anti spam feature has to get to know what emails i don't wan't, before the email scanner starts working. I don't know. 

Thanks :up:

,


----------



## hewee

Sorry I do see it was the email scanner on Internet Security 8.0. 
Plus now you know there is no plugin. So look aound at the email scanner and the Properties and find out where the plugin setting are at. Bet getting the activate button will show up after you get that plugin going again. Just look at all tabs, settings, configs etc. 
Plus I can right click the email scanner and pick activate if the plugin is disable.


----------



## FiddlerMig

Great Hewee, 

I have now resolved problem. 

Everything working now. Thanks. 

Kind Regards 
Mig:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## hewee

Good to hear FiddlerMig. 

You can mark the thread Solved by foing uo to "thread tools" and pick Solved from the drop down.


----------



## FiddlerMig

hewee said:


> Good to hear FiddlerMig.
> 
> You can mark the thread Solved by foing uo to "thread tools" and pick Solved from the drop down.


Ok Hewee, 
I have now marked it as solved from the drop down bar. :up:

Thank you .


----------



## hewee

Your welcome


----------



## Freecell

I have the same problem. How did you resolve it? Would be helpful to other sif you posted what you did that solved your problem
Thanks


----------



## zjoez71

Hey there.. I am having the same problem as you, after installing AVG Internet Security 8.0.
First of all, regarding the "plug-ins" for e-mail scanning. From what I read in the AVG online documentation, as well as the 'advanced' installation routine, you do NOT need a plug-in for scanning mail if you use Outlook Express. THe plug-ins are only for the full version of Outlook and some other e-mail clients. For Outlook Express, they say to use the BUILT-IN, "Personal" e-mail scanner, which is that they default for you.
So, the fact that it says "No plug-ins installed' is not the problem..I don't think.

I am able to re-run the installation, in repair mode, and uninstall the e-mail scanning component, and then re-run the installation, and re-install the e-mail scanning component..and then all is fine. The e-mail scanner reports that it is active, which makes the whole overview screen show everything in green, or "protected."

BUT... as soon as I reboot the PC, when it reboots, the e-mail scanner comes up as INACTIVE. But if I go into the Advanced Settings (under the Tools menu) I can clearly see that the e-mail scanning is checked on, and the two 'servers' (for incoming (POP) and outgoing (SMPT) have the checkbox saying they are activated.) But yet the overall system reports "E-mail scanner is not active".

This happens every time. I can get it active by re-installing as explained above.. but after each reboot, it goes to inactive, and so the little tray icon gives me the red exclamation mark all the time, and my e-mail does not get scanned. It is frustrating. I have submitted this to AVG tech support via their website. We'll see if they can offer a solution.


----------



## elena11

zjoez71,
have y solved the prob with AVG e-mail scanner?

Finally, what's the matter with it?

Please write what was the solution...

thx..


----------



## elena11

Ok, solved it.

I double clicked on the avgemc icon (E Mail scanner, 881 kb) which was in the installation folder.Although it didnt open and it looked like nothing happened, e-mail scanner started working. nice..


----------



## jteuwen

I have exactly the same problem.
Anyone with a solution?


----------



## jteuwen

I upgraded AVG7 to AVG8 and this was done by an installation file. I don't have an installation folder with the mentioned icon. Can you tell where the file behind the icon resides?


----------



## bassyck

Had the same avg inactive email scanner problem and followed elena11's advice.Thanks you elena  I'd never ventured into application folders b4-cautiously did so ,clicked on the icon and bingo-email scanner active again.


----------



## sweetestgirl

Hey I had the same problem with email scanner not active and this is what I did. First I clicked on the Start box at the bottom left of computer screen, then right clicked on AVG FREE Tray Icon, then scrolled down and clicked on the "Properties" word then clicked on "Find Target" box, then double clicked on the icon that says avgemc. And my problem was resolved just like that!


----------



## zeenya6

Thanks so much for your advice on how to fix avg email inactive...it worked great. But instead of going to start I would suggest that people just right click on the AVG icon on their desktop and then go to properties.


----------



## sidmasters!eire

I had the same problem email scanner not active and followed your suggestion. Thanks..
1. Right Click on AVG logo on Desktop/Start Menu
2. Go to properties
3. Find Target Folder
4. Open AVGEMC.EXE
5. Problemo solvedo
Nice One.......:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Freecell

After initial problems I went back to AVG 7.5 but have just in the past couple of days retried Version 8. (Version 8.0.138) Problem with Email Scanner has not reoccurred, and other problems I encountered have been fixed but in light of solutions identified above there does not appear to be a file avgecm anywhere on the hard disk. Hmm! Better check Outlook is checking my received mail for viruses.


----------



## sidmasters!eire

Its avgemc.exe in the the AVG file folder. I didn't have any problems with AVG 8 at first. but found the Above solution to solve the problem:up: Of inactive e-mail scanner issues.


----------



## zeenya6

Once you go to your avg icon on your desktop and right click it and go to properties, and then open target it will be highlighted in blue, but it will be on avgui...so what you have to do in order to find the avgemc file is hunt around...it's usually above that one but you really have to look, and it will have the avg icon above it. I really had to look for it too.


----------



## Freecell

I know it's a .exe file, but after using search there is no file with avgemc name with any extension in AVG folder or any other folder. I am using Internet Security not the free version if that makes any difference. According to the Email Scanner overview emails are being scanned, so looks like every thing is working okay. Keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## throoper

Don't use Search. Use Windows Explorer and look in the folders.
You'll find it in 2 locations.
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8\update\backup


----------



## Freecell

Sorry throoper, but using search and the "mark 1 eyeball" search there is no file avgemc.exe, or any other extension, on my system. In all users/application data/avg8 there is a folder emc but it's empty.

I am using Outlook 2000 for email, not Outlook Express, but not sure why that would make a difference. Despite this apparent anomaly all functions of AVG seem to be working fine so I am not complaining (yet)..


----------



## HWTPEZ

i cannot get the email scanner to work on one of the computers in the office ive tried the updates and everything i dont know what else there is to to make it active?? any ideas?
Thanks:up:


----------



## sidmasters!eire

*AVG 8 email scanner issues!!!!!!!!!1* 
I had the same problem email scanner not active and followed your suggestion. Thanks..
1. Right Click on AVG logo on Desktop/Start Menu
2. Go to properties
3. Find Target Folder
4. Open AVGEMC.EXE
5. Problemo solvedo
Hunt Around the AVG 8 folder for that file and open it


----------



## sidmasters!eire

*AVG 8 email scanner issues!!!!!!!!!1* 
I had the same problem email scanner not active 
1. Right Click on AVG logo on Desktop/Start Menu
2. Go to properties
3. Find Target Folder
4. Open AVGEMC.EXE
5. Problemo solvedo


HWTPEZ said:


> i cannot get the email scanner to work on one of the computers in the office ive tried the updates and everything i dont know what else there is to to make it active?? any ideas?
> Thanks:up:


----------



## HWTPEZ

Thanks i tryed that the other week cause i found that as one of the answers but the thing is it works for like 3 seconds if that and goes back to not working? any other ideas? 
Thanks
Sarah:up:


----------



## sidmasters!eire

You just have to keep updating it all the time as-well


----------



## HWTPEZ

i dont get it, cause i do keep updating it, i've pretty much tried everything. Should i delete it and re-install it??
Thats pretty much the last thing i can think of doing, cause there are no updates available, well thats what it keeps telling me 

Ill try that and get back to you if it works. and if it doesnt ill probably be asking for more ideas (haha) Cause im sure running out of them.

:down::down:


----------



## sidmasters!eire

Mine always starts in the red logo as-well, On start up I just update it even if there is no updates available. And with the email scanner issue, I just open the avg.emc file in the main folder. This worked for me. Maybe you can reinstall it, or check the avg website for more info.http://free.avg.com/ww.help-appf8 ............ Sorry I cant help you more................I know how frustrating it can be. .Hope you get it solved


----------



## HWTPEZ

HEY THANKS ANYWAY. AHH IT FAILED TO WORK IT WONT EVEN INSTALL ANYMORE 

im really out of ideas!! :down:


----------



## throoper

Try getting a fresh installation package from HERE.
Before running it, use the AVG Removal Tool from HERE.
If you still have problems, get Avast from HERE. It has more features and seems to be a lot less trouble to install and run.
Good luck.
T.


----------



## HWTPEZ

Does it matter if you do not have the e-mail scanner cause i went custom install the only thing stopping the installationg was the email scanner so i didnt put it into it and it completed and it says the computers protected.
 Would it be ok to leave it like that?

i Personally think it would be fine considering the situation is it wont let me install the e-mail scanner and its better then not having on at all.

Anyway thanks for your help.


----------



## HWTPEZ

hopefully nothing bad will happen to the computer...


----------



## sidmasters!eire

If you want to not have an email scanner is entirely up to you I personally wouldn't recommend not having an e-mail scanner. Hope it solves itself soon.


----------

